
Elon Musk promises rain-sensing wipers, Tesla pickup truck - dolfje
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2017/12/elon-musk-promises-rain-sensing-wipers-tesla-pickup-truck/
======
arnon
Can anyone explain why rain-sensing wipers on a car is news?

~~~
rcMgD2BwE72F
AFAIK, it's the first time detection is done only by using the main camera of
the car (instead of relying on dedicated infrared rain sensor).

------
woodandsteel
test

~~~
dolfje
?

